# Should I be concerned about my bird's.. flakey/peeling beak?



## bubblesthebird (Jan 11, 2016)

I dont think her beak was like this yesterday. You'll see her beak tip has some sort of flaking going on.

Also the root of her beak isn't as yellow as the rest, is that a sign of anything or normal for her color?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Your beautiful little girl is definitely in breeding condition.
Her beak looks like it may have been injured down at the tip - in the second picture it looks as if it is actually cracked (although that may just be an illusion so you will have to be the judge). 
If it is cracked, I'd take her to an Avian Vet to have it trimmed or filed so she doesn't catch it on something and split it. Beaks are made of keratin like your fingernails and can split if there is a severe crack in them.

What diet are you feeding your budgie? Her diet will reflect in her overall health including her beak and feathers. 

You can take a drop of olive oil and massage it onto her beak (be careful not to get any into her nares) to help with the dryness.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## bubblesthebird (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for your advice. 

I give her Roudybush Daily Maintenance food. When I bought her, that's what the store was giving her and recommended so I hope it's good.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, Roudybush is a good brand of pellets. :thumbsup:

Is she also getting a good quality seed mix as well as fresh vegetables?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html*


----------



## bubblesthebird (Jan 11, 2016)

I give her a few nibbles of millet when I pick her up (or rather when she sits on me). I also give her a small amount of seed mix a week which has a lot of different seeds.

I tried to get her to eat veggies for a while, i tried several types, but she only would lick or chew them and throw them away. 

But good news, whatever that thing with her beak was, she must have scratched it off on a perch because her beaks suddenly smooth again!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take the time to read the information in the links I provided. 
There is a lot you can learn to help you provide the best possible care for the health and well-being of your darling little girl. :wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums!

Deborah has given great advice and links--it's a good idea to read all of those, even if you think you are already aware of the content.

If you have any questions _after_ reviewing these links, please do ask as we'd love to help.

I'm glad the crack in your darling's beak turned out to be superficial 

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------

